# MAC UK prices?



## carinapieries (Feb 16, 2006)

Have MAC raised their prices in the UK? I ask because my friend kindly offered to buy me a few things and she said the all that glitters eyeshadow I wanted was £10.50 and the lip conditoner (stick version) was £10. I thought the eyeshadows were £9. Dont tell me I'll have to work more hours to afford my favourite brand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!

Carina
xx


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 16, 2006)

eyeshadows r now £10


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2006)

Prices have gone up but it's the first price rise in the UK for at least 3 or 4 years.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 16, 2006)

does anyone have nay idea how much blushes are now?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 16, 2006)

As far as i know it is only eyeshadows and face products that have gone up in price. I assumed face products means foundation, concealer and powder only and not blusher, but i may be wrong?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm yeah. i always presumed that too, i just guessed that since on the mac website cheeks comes under face, that it was going up to. i'll try find out


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 17, 2006)

Is there any website that says how much stuff is in the UK? I've got about £50 to spend on MAC for my birthday and i'd like to know what i could buy. Does anyone know how much pigments and lipglosses are? And whether they sell pigments at counters and what not or just in mac stores?


----------



## Sarah (Feb 17, 2006)

Pigments are sold in counters and are £15 and lustre & lipglasses were £10.50 I dont know if they were included in the list of stuff that increased in price


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 18, 2006)

blushes are £13 looked at the list


----------



## cloverette (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_Pigments are sold in counters and are £15 and lustre & lipglasses were £10.50 I dont know if they were included in the list of stuff that increased in price_

 

yup! lipglasses are £10.50


----------



## mango88 (Feb 18, 2006)

how much is the empty 4 e/s palette pan?

thanks


----------



## Steel (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd like to know how much the pan eyeshadows are in the UK so I know if I should just go to a store on a daytrip or get them off eBay. Thanks!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 19, 2006)

pro pans were £7 before the price increase, not sure if they have ben increased.
empty quads were £4.50 prior to the increase


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_blushes are £13 looked at the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh theres a list, where??


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 19, 2006)

oops that sounded like theres one online lol probably is somewhere but i know that some counters have the price list up next to the till others you'll have to ask for it


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 19, 2006)

theres a list on this very website. pricing.specktra.net


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 19, 2006)

ooooh thankyou so much, can't  belive i haven't found it! xx


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 19, 2006)

yep there is but some prices have changed


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 22, 2006)

The price list will be updated very soon. I'm working on it now, but I'm doing a major re-write which is involving learning several new web technologies/languages!

Watch this space though...


----------



## Princess_Mai (Feb 22, 2006)

Also, 

Paints are £12 as well as Colour base.
Fluideline is £10.50

All prices have gone up by £1-2


Ps. Hi everybody, I am New from London, UK!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks turbokittykay. welcome, mai!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princess_Mai* 
_Also, 

Paints are £12 as well as Colour base.
Fluideline is £10.50

All prices have gone up by £1-2


Ps. Hi everybody, I am New from London, UK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
If paints are still £12 and fluidlines are £10.50, they've not gone up. Not everything has increased in price. It's only a small number of things that have gone up.


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

o god im going to have to work more hours in work , o no !!


----------

